# Breakfast for dinner?



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Simple question. Do you ever do this? My wife and I are trying to come up with a dinner idea (or as I call them, a “dinnerdea.”)

What do you think about Eggs Benedict for dinner? I find that it’s a bit too heavy of a meal for breakfast anyway. I prefer lighter fare in the morning. Do you ever have classic breakfast/brunch items for dinner?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I replace high glycemic potatoes with whole wheat pancakes. Eggs Benedict is good any time of the day. One of my wife's favorite dinners was chard quiche with pine nuts and currents. Alternatively, one of my favorite summer breakfasts is cold fried chicken and for winter? Bean soup. And if I'm not feeling ambitious, I eat a lot of sandwiches any meal of the day.

Tradition is only useful if you enjoy it. If you don't feel like bacon and eggs at 8:00 there's nothing to stop you from eating it at 6:00 pm.

After all, a Full English (or Irish) Breakfast is a bigger meal than I usually have for dinner!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

A dinner of pancakes and sausage or an omelette and English muffins is perfect on a nasty evening when you have been out running holiday errands.


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks gents! It’s decided. Eggs Benedict it is.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think I might have had breakfast for dinner a few times in the past, someting easy and it won't make you feel as full.


----------



## elixirhtc (Aug 18, 2021)

We sometimes, take the simple approach by frying onions, tomatoes and chilies in the pan and then add eggs.


----------

